# PS/2-Tastatur reagiert nicht mehr (Kernel 4.4, 4.5)

## YPenguin

Ich habe mit den neueren Kernelversionen einige Male erlebt, dass die PS/2-Tastatur plötzlich nicht mehr reagiert hat.

Es passierte auch in der Linux-Konsole ohne laufenden X-Server. Die Hardware ist OK, da unter Windows 7 keine Probleme aufgetreten sind.

Wahrscheinlich haben inzwischen so viele USB-Tastaturen, dass das nicht mehr auffällt?

----------

## schmidicom

Auch wenn das jetzt etwas ruppig daher kommt (schon mal sorry dafür) aber was genau erwartest du jetzt von den Leuten hier im Forum? Was du in deinem Post an Infos rüberwachsen lässt ist ja nun wirklich nicht gerade viel...

Du hättest wenigstens noch erwähnen können was für eine Hardware du da im Einsatz hast und ein Kernellog (möglichst von einem Zeitpunkt wo der Fehler auftritt) wäre auch nett gewesen.

----------

## YPenguin

Geduld bitte. Wenn es das nächste Mal auftritt, poste ich den Log.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Also PS/2-Tastaturen werden schon noch unterstützt.

Die Frage ist jetzt nur, an was es liegt. Du sagst, mit neueren Kernelversionen. Was heißt das? Gab es eine Version, wo du dieses Problem nie hattest? Aber welcher Version tritt das Problem auf? Verschwindet es, wenn du wieder den alten Kernel nutzt? Nenne bitte diese Versionen.

Und dann poste uns bitte deine .config von diesen  Kerneln.

Aber wie du dann auch geschrieben hast, das Problem ist naicht permanent sondern nur sporadisch. Das ist zum einen besonders übel zum debuggen, weil man, wenn es denn mal funktioniert, nicht weiß, ist das Problem gefixed oder taucht es jetzt gerade nicht auf. Aber wenn es zu 99% funktioniert, dann ist es garantiert kein Kernel-Problem. Dann läuft bei dir eventuell eine Anwendung Amok. Da wäre es auch angebracht, wenn du mal deine world-Datei postest.

Wie sieht denn dein Nutzungsverhalten Gentoo/Windows aus? Du schreibst, Hardware ist ok , da sie unter Windows funktioniert.  Aber unter Gentoo funktioniert sie doch auch meistens. Du sagst ja, du meldest dich, wenn das Problem das nächste Mal auftritt. Wenn du jetzt zu 99% Gentoo nutzt und den Rest Windows, dann ist diese Aussage hinfällig, da es ja unter Gentoo auch meistens funktioniert. Sollte es 50/50 sein und unter Windows funktioniert es immer, dann müssen wir schauen.

Aber wie mein Vorredner schon sagte: Wenn du nur schreibst, geht nicht, dann kann dir keiner helfen. Bitte die Informationen, die ich oben aufgeführt habe.

----------

## YPenguin

Ich erwarte ehrlich gesagt nicht, dass es ein einfach zu findendes Problem ist.

Es trat erst so ab Kernel 4.irgendwas auf. Mit 4.4. und 4.5 weiß ich es sicher.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Dann probiere doch mal 4.0 und 4.1 und sage uns, was damit passiert.

Es macht gar nichts, wenn das Problem nicht einfach ist, aber wir brauchen schon Informationen.

----------

## Josef.95

Hm, ich würde es eher mit einer aktuellen Kernelversion versuchen (aktuell zb 4.4.7 oder 4.5.1) - eventuell ist das Problem in einer der aktuelleren Versionen ja schon gefixt :)

Ich hab hier des öfteren zwei Keyboards in betrieb, eins via PS/2 und eins via USB angeschlossen - bisher sind mir keine Ausfälle aufgefallen.

----------

## YPenguin

Ich benutze aktuell 4.5.1 und hatte keinen Aussetzer bislang.

----------

## YPenguin

Heute ist es wieder passiert mit Kernel 4.6. Es bleibt immer eine Taste hängen, was jedoch nicht an der Tastatur liegt - die kann ich herausziehen und es bleibt. Mein Motherboard ist ein P7P55D von 2010.

Der Fehler ist offenbar identisch mit diesem: https://lists.debian.org/debian-kernel/2012/03/msg00544.html

----------

## YPenguin

Ich habe mal lm_sensors und gkrellm installiert. Vielleicht hilft es, wenn der ATK-Chip beschäftigt ist.

----------

## YPenguin

Leider hat die lm_sensors Installation das Problem nicht gelöst. Die Blockaden sind vielleicht etwas seltener geworden.

Ich habe dann noch einen Reset des i8042 mit i8042.reset in der Kernel-Parameterzeile probiert, wobei das auch nicht viel half.

Mein neuester Ansatz ist das Ausschalten der ASUS-spezifischen Chips im BIOS, was bisher funktioniert hat. Die Option dafür ist etwas versteckt und nennt sich AI Tweaker/ASUS/3rd Party Utility (IXTU etc.).

----------

## YPenguin

Wahrscheinlich enthält das ATK0110-Modul einen Fehler, aber man bräuchte wohl einen echten Kernel-Kenner, um den zu finden.

----------

## firefly

probier doch mal die neuste kernel Version 4.8.10 aus. Eventuell wurde da schon dein Problem behoben

----------

## YPenguin

Ich benutze jetzt einen PS/2 auf USB-Adapter von Aten (UC 100KMa), mit dem das Problem erwartungsgemäß bisher nicht aufgetreten ist - auch bei eingeschaltetem ASUS ATK.

Beide PS/2-Geräte (Maus und Tastatur) sind am Adapter angeschlossen.

In der Anleitung des Aten-Adapters wird darauf hingewiesen, dass USB keinen IRQ braucht - PS/2 dagegen schon. Möglicherweise hat dies mit dem Problem zu tun?

----------

## YPenguin

Arbeitet jemand von den Lesern hier am Kernel mit?

Wenn ja könnte ich an der Beseitigung des Fehlers mithelfen.

----------

## artbody

Bei mir ist die Tastatur auch noch PS/2 und funktioniert ohne Probleme.   :Very Happy: 

schau doch einfach mal in die Xorg.0.log oder .xsession-errors

oder was gibt dmesg zur Tastatur aus

....

----------

## YPenguin

@artbody

Hast du ein ASUS-Board bzw. einen ATK-Chip?

Es heißt doch in dem oben verlinkten Beitrag, dass das ATK-Kernel-Modul sich mit PS/2-Eingabegeräten nicht gut verträgt.

----------

## YPenguin

Mit einem USB-Adapter tritt das Problem definitiv nicht mehr auf - das habe ich inzwischen lange genug getestet.

Man kann ein Spiel als Testumgebung verwenden wie beispielsweise Dark Forces, bei dem der Spieler mit der Tastatur bewegt wird.

----------

## YPenguin

Wahrscheinlich würden viele Nutzer raten, dass USB grundsätzlich besser sein muss als PS/2 (weil es neuer ist), dies stimmt aber so nicht.

In dem Artikel hier http://www.tomshardware.de/Mechanische-Tastaturen-Theorie-Praxis-Guide,testberichte-240784-5.html kann man die Unterschiede im Bezug auf Tastaturen im Detail lesen.

----------

